# lovely Panda



## crystalxiao (Apr 26, 2014)

Last week, I and two of my friends went to see panda in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province. They are so lovely and they like to eat banboo. We also went to Jiuzhaigou, which is an attraction that I have never found.


----------

